# Thoughts on skiffs



## cbump (May 2, 2011)

Wondering if you think a tiller steer tunnel hull skiff like they run in Florida (ex: http://ankonaboats.com/shadowcast.htmlÂ) would be pointless in Texas. Not sure I would pole much if at all but I love the looks of these boats and feel they would be a little safer than a scooter when I have my kids with me since they can sit in the bottom on a bean bag or something. Also I live in DFW so alot of my fishing will be on the river and lakes up here with occasional trips to the coast and an annual trip to Florida. What do you think?

I got rid of my Bluewave recently because it did nothing well for me. Wouldn't go shallow enough or go offshore unless it was a perfect day. I plan on getting an offshore boat one of these days but for now I want to get into an inexpensive shallow water boat. The boat in the link above is top end budget. I originally thought about a tiller Carolina skiff since they can be had way cheap but more research has sort of turned me off on them.Â

What do you all think?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Skiffs*

Lots of skiffs around here and Aransas Pass/Corpus. I sent you a PM to avoid a major debate as I have gotten old arguing with other old farts and I am worn out!


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Ankona makes a killer skiff.... The shadowcast 18 has a VERY aggressive tunnel. The front casting deck is massive!! That boat WILL float in 5 inches all day long. (that's loaded with you and a friend) for the price, you will get an awesome, fully functional, fishing machine. Mel and his crew are awesome...
I am in the final stages of having my copperhead built. Should be about 2 weeks out....









Here is a link to the rep in Texas- http://ankonatexas.com


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

They are good little boats for the money. For what your wanting, it will do the job well. I have my shearwater but wanted something for west bay and the back lakes and got a 14ff tiller flats skiff as a second boat. You do have to pick your days but they are fun little boats. We made a removable light bar to put on the front of mine and we pole and gig lots of things you can use them for.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

View attachment 1484554


----------



## cbump (May 2, 2011)

Fish Specialist said:


> Ankona makes a killer skiff.... The shadowcast 18 has a VERY aggressive tunnel. The front casting deck is massive!! That boat WILL float in 5 inches all day long. (that's loaded with you and a friend) for the price, you will get an awesome, fully functional, fishing machine. Mel and his crew are awesome...
> I am in the final stages of having my copperhead built. Should be about 2 weeks out....
> 
> View attachment 1484194
> ...


I had no idea that the SC 18 was designed with Texas in mind. Pretty much sealed it for me. How much deposit is required?
Thanks again.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Are you asking about tiller skiffs in general, or that specific skiff? IDK anything about those Ankona boats, but the web page makes them look nice... 

Thoughts on Tiller skiffs in general - As a teen, my brother and I had a 12' john boat with a tiller 6hp. We ran that boat everywhere, and learned a lot about boats, boat handling, weather, and fishing in that boat. When I got older, I got away from tiller boats and didn't really look back. 

Several years ago, I had a buddy that needed to sell a 14'x48" John, with a 20hp tiller merc. I was between boats, he was offering it cheap, so I bought it. Being on this small tiller boat again was like being a kid again - this was a fun, simple boat. Just gas and go. Run all day and burn 1/2 a 6 gallon tank of fuel. Big enough for me and my pre-teen son, and stable enough I didn't worry about us standing and walking around. I could single hand the boat on the trailer and push it around into my back yard, no back strain involved. I only had that boat for about 2 years, but I probably had more fun in that boat than any boat since that 12' boat of my teen years.

The downside - It was small and low, and that limited where I could go. Also it didn't run super shallow, although I was often surprised as where I could go. Plus it had all the normal negatives of any aluminum john boat - noisy, rough, wet, hot, etc.

I sold that boat a few years ago, but still miss it. My 'dream boat' right now is something that would be big, expensive, and burn lots of gas, but I often think about getting another small tiller skiff, maybe something like that Ankona, those do look nice...


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

I like them a lot.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I just bought a used small poling skiff myself. I looked at Ankona, I like the SUV. I only have one issue and that is there is a wait for the boat. If you get on the list now it will be close to the end of the year before you get it. 

As much as I wanted one, I wanted to fish more.


----------



## cbump (May 2, 2011)

The wait actually works for me because we're building a house and I had no plans to buy a boat until after anyway. I'm pumped.


----------



## Darcat12 (Aug 5, 2012)

I picked up my Copperhead from Ankona last September. So far I love the boat. Had a 22 ft Gulf Coast before it. My first boat when I was younger was a 16ft boat and I and my buddies would go everywhere. Like Jerry-rigged said, it brings back all the good memories. The Copperhead performs well and I feel very safe in it. Ankona makes some fine boats at a fair price.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've had an 18' Beavertail B2 tunnel TPS for 6 years. It will run through 3" and float in 4 with two people and gear. 

I have caught more fish in that boat than any other. You need to pick your days, but that boat will go in and out of places most boats won't.


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

I like mine.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

Fish Specialist said:


> That boat WILL float in 5 inches all day long. (that's loaded with you and a friend)
> View attachment 1484194
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the rep in Texas- http://ankonatexas.com


I have asked this before on different sites and have yet to get a straight answer. "You and a friend" could mean a lot in terms of weight. For instance I am 6' 3" and +/- 240, my fishing buddies run from 170 to 270+/-. It would be great to here the weight capacities and the performance when at max capacity of the Shadowcast 18. On my scooter, weight and position of weight on the boat, makes a pretty big difference. So can any one speak about true capacities and performance numbers at full capacity? I run as light as possible as far as gear and coolers, etc but I can easily have a 100lbs variance in weight depending on who my passenger is.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Sequoia said:


> I have asked this before on different sites and have yet to get a straight answer. "You and a friend" could mean a lot in terms of weight. For instance I am 6' 3" and +/- 240, my fishing buddies run from 170 to 270+/-. It would be great to here the weight capacities and the performance when at max capacity of the Shadowcast 18. On my scooter, weight and position of weight on the boat, makes a pretty big difference. So can any one speak about true capacities and performance numbers at full capacity? I run as light as possible as far as gear and coolers, etc but I can easily have a 100lbs variance in weight depending on who my passenger is.


On my skiff it wasn't so much about the weight of the guys but rather how you balanced it. With 2 250# guys the draft would only be 1/2" more than two 180# guys if you balanced the load. If you have a smaller guy on the bow and a bigger guy on the poling platform it would effect where the guy on the bow had to stand. If he moved back off the front deck and into the cockpit you'd see the draft change by 2 or 3 inches. Even moving back on the front deck a couple feet had a big effect. I was forever having to remind my fishing partners to move forward or move back, whichever was needed. Most of the fishing I did was in 9" or more of water and it doesn't matter much there. When you go to try to pole thru water under 8" it is critical.

When both guys sat on the back deck it had like a 9-10" draft. So getting up shallow meant the passenger had to sit up on the bow until I got it up and going then he could move back to the back deck.

I always started with a full tank of gas because it was up in the bow and helped balance the weight that is in the stern of the boat. More weight in the right place reduces draft because a poling skiff is like a see saw.

Long way of saying 100# variance won't change much so long as you can balance the load. Adding 100# to the stern only will be a big change in draft.

My skiff wasn't an Ankona but I think some of that would still hold true with their boats.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

I understand the importance of weight distribution as my current boat handles completely different depending on how it is loaded, hull slap on a drift can change simply by shifting bodies around. I really wonder how well the narrow beam and 30hp is going to handle 500lbs of people plus gear? I like the thought of a simple, low hp, tiller skiff, just wish there was more information out there on them. Seems most of the small TPS builders just list "2 people plus gear" and shy away from the "weight" question.


----------



## cbump (May 2, 2011)

So, I'm definitely going with Ankona. For those of you that run skiffs in Texas do you think a trolling motor is a necessity? I had one on the Bluewave before and almost never used it so wondering if I would on the skiff?
Also do you guys run a ff/gps and livewell? I like the idea of simple but going back and forth on these things.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

cbump said:


> So, I'm definitely going with Ankona. For those of you that run skiffs in Texas *do you think a trolling motor is a necessity*? I had one on the Bluewave before and almost never used it so wondering if I would on the skiff?
> *Also do you guys run a ff/gps and livewell?* I like the idea of simple but going back and forth on these things.


All of this depends on the type of fishing you do or want to do? I have a Florida Style Skiff and it has a Trolling Motor with a quick disconnect so I can take the Motor of when I am only about poling. But, I like to put it on for those windy days when I want to cover a deeper shoreline and need it to manage my distance to the shore.

I have a Livewell as well but have disconnected it because I have a tendency to accidently turn it on with my knee from time to time. I can easily hook it back up when and if I ever want to fish with live bait. I just use the space for storage for now.


----------



## cbump (May 2, 2011)

Thanks crowsnest. Do you just use a stringer for your catch?


----------



## ComalClassic (Apr 16, 2010)

Best thing you could do is take one of these boats for a test drive prior to buying one. 

A lot of the questions your asking are going to differ from person to person according to their fishing style. 

For instance, it really doesn't matter if other people have a livewell or not. What does "your" fishing style require?

I've got a flats boat I absolutely love. Some of my friends like their boats better. It all depends on what "you" want. 

What I'm getting at is take what everyone says on here with not just a grain of salt but an entire bottle. Do your self a favor and take a first hand test drive of the boat. Rig the boat according to your fishing style. You do those things and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

cbump said:


> Thanks crowsnest. Do you just use a stringer for your catch?


Stringer while wade fishing, Ice Chest when I get them to the boat.


----------



## cbump (May 2, 2011)

Comal, I only ask people's preferences because I like to see all of my options. My last boat had 2 livewells and I liked them, but I could just as easily have a aerated bucket for bait and an ice chest for my catch which would save me quite a bit on the build. I just don't know if I'm regret that later.

Trying to make up my mind on whether to go real simple with open cockpit with just a grab bar, no livewells, no tm, and no ff or spend more on luxuries.


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

It's all about personal preference and what you like, but if it were me I think I would go with yes on the trolling motor and no on the livewells. Like mentioned before, the trolling motor would be really handy on windy days or working deeper water. To me, having the livewells built in wouldn't be worth the extra cost, I would just use a cooler for the fish and you have lots of options for bait. I have a removable baitwell on my boat made with a bilge pump, a small tank, and some hose, and it works great when I need it and can be easily removed when I don't. My father in law built a little bit more high-tech one with a real small oxygen tank and a hospital grade regulator, with a hose that goes to a big air stone. He just drops that in a bucket or a small cooler and I've seen it keep croaker alive for 3 days straight. And it's small and portable and doesn't take up much room. Like has been said before, it's all about personal preference and what fits you, this is just my 2 cents. On another note...I've seen pictures and heard stories of your fishing trips and you won't need a very big cooler to for your catch, that may cut down on cost some. LOL


----------



## cbump (May 2, 2011)

Hahaha what's up man? I'm ready to go pick her up already. Supposed to be good snook fishing near Ankona's shop. I'll have to show you how to catch a fish.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

I typically limit what I take home to 2 to 5 fish depending on who is at the camp. This being said, I have used a few Bucee's cooler bags over the past 5+ years from kayaks to my boat to hold my fish, packs easily and I just scoop ice from my drink cooler when I find fish. I use my trolling motor a ton but there are times where the ability to pole would be a huge benefit. I got away from carrying bait on my rig when I fished only from a kayak for a couple of years (got tired of the extra work required to drag a bait bucket behind the kayak) but if I needed to carry live bait again, I would just rig up a bucket or convert a small cooler, I would rather have dry storage than a plumbed bait well. If live bait was my "go to" or if family members/kids were involved that won't grind it out all day then I would probably look at the bait well a little differently. Really is a toss up on how you, and your passengers, plan to fish.


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

cbump said:


> Hahaha what's up man? I'm ready to go pick her up already. Supposed to be good snook fishing near Ankona's shop. I'll have to show you how to catch a fish.


 Lol, I'm always down for a fishing trip. I've been working so much though I don't know if I remember how to fish.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Sequoia said:


> I have asked this before on different sites and have yet to get a straight answer. "You and a friend" could mean a lot in terms of weight. For instance I am 6' 3" and +/- 240, my fishing buddies run from 170 to 270+/-. It would be great to here the weight capacities and the performance when at max capacity of the Shadowcast 18. On my scooter, weight and position of weight on the boat, makes a pretty big difference. So can any one speak about true capacities and performance numbers at full capacity? I run as light as possible as far as gear and coolers, etc but I can easily have a 100lbs variance in weight depending on who my passenger is.


You and a friend- to me this is 2-200lb guys, 8 gal of fuel, rods, tackle, and a 35-50qt cooler with ice(half full)
Distribute the weight properly and it will float in 5-6 inches... 
These boats are made for fishing shallow. (poling) they are killer marsh skiffs and WILL POLE SILENTLY...


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

cbump said:


> Supposed to be good snook fishing near Ankona's shop.




Snook fishing this time of year is killer here.... Put my wife on her PB today.. 20lbs on the dot


----------



## cbump (May 2, 2011)

That's a monster snook!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe I missed it somewhere but keep in mind these are boats specifically designed for poling. Do you plan on doing much poling and site casting to fish? If not you may re-consider. Of course you don't have to pole it but it kinda defeats the purpose of the boat....and they are not adept for doing much more. Kinda like buying a sports car - drives great and performs well but you cant take the family camping or drive off road. With that being said, if you only fish shallow on calm days and don't have tons of gear and three giant friends...go for it!


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I bought my skiff when basscat had my last bayboat for warrenty work for 8 months. I really never pole it unless we find reds up in the flooded grass or are flounder gigging at night. I rigged it with a trolling motor and it works like any other boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mavericks do it all and do it well. We wadefish from it, drift, pole, troll, run down to Land Cut/ Baffin, no problems at all and it is a true poling skiff that runs great and handles chop very well. Actually drier and smoother in chop than some larger high dollar bay boats I have been on.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

